# Symantec warnt vor [email protected]



## Devilfrank (6 April 2002)

Hier eine Wurm-Variante, die nicht nur Massenmails verursacht, sondern die Festplatte(n) löscht.  :cry: 
http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/[email protected] Deutsche Übersetzung auf http://www.zdnet.de/itsupport/virencenter/news/2002/04/20020403zd_01-wc.html


----------

